# Pompano line



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am looking for some advice on which line would be best for pompano in the surf. I have a few sink tips and several floaters but I was thinking my 300gr 25' sink tip would work best (on an 8wt.) Would an 8wt floating line be better? I can drop down to a lighter rod, but was hoping to just carry one fly rod. Any leader tips would be great too. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Since you'll be fishing in the shallows for pomps, I'd go with floating line. I've tried both floating and sinking and did better with floating.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Same here I use a 7wt rod up loaded with a 8wt WF line.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll fish both a floating line and an intermediate. I like the sinking line better when there is wave action and it is definitely going to keep a fly closer to bottom than floating That said I've caught probably more while fishing the floating only because I use it more often. 
That sink line is going make a little more work out of casting.
Last year I asked this Q of Supremehair who catches a lot of Pomps out of the surf and he stated he and guys he fishes with have gone mostly to sink lines.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wt, the problem I found with using sinking lines for pomp is that with the current, harder to get a clean pickup on the sinking lines.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was also worried about spooking them with the sinking line if it's calm. I probably should spool up both anyway. Are you catching most of them blind casting or spotting them? How about leader length?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sean72 said:


> I was also worried about spooking them with the sinking line if it's calm. I probably should spool up both anyway. Are you catching most of them blind casting or spotting them? How about leader length?


I have the opposite opinion, I think the floating line spooks them worse and they are very spooky.
When using a sink line I strip it in get it back on top w/a roll cast then make a cast. It not much trouble just not as easy as that floating line. I like a longer leader than some use 10'plus especially w/the floating line. 
Typical I've got on a 30lb flouro bite tippet just incase toothy things come by I've been told 20lb would be preferable though. 
I've caught most blind casting but some have been sighted and ate  that's very cool when that happens. 
I believe I can see them best when wearing a copper lensed polarized glasses. 
I up N right now and just itchin' to get back :yes:


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been using the 8wt rig up here to fish big streamers on the river for browns. It's definitely more work throwing the sink tip, but the action on the streamers is great. I'm ready for some warm weather and salt water now though. I appreciate the input. Let me know if you guys want to chase some GA trout.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

This will change your life - http://www.opskagit.com/index.html


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Try Spey.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

my buddy in Ca told me about these lines, very cool! I've yet to pick one up. I have started fishing 11' 6wt switch in the surf using Rio short OB lines. 
I'm going to have to get one of these OPST lines soon!


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The thread started on pompano line. I do not have enough experience with pompanos to have any preference, but I would use a clear intermediate line. It goes down, and then I use a shorter leader. But there are many ways to skin a cat.
I would just like to add for clarity: 
The Skagit heads are absolutely wonderful with roll casting techniques but they are developed for river fishing. It is very hard to get the correct amount of "stick" or "anchor" for roll casting with waves being present. I would go with shooting heads (like the outbound short) and use overhead casts with a switch rod when surf fishing.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah I was curious about anchoring the roll cast. I didn't plan on wading in. A skagit line and two handed rod would be great for some areas on the chattahoochee that are tough to wade, but up here I'm mostly throwing streamers from a boat so a single hander is fine. I hear that the outbound intermediate sink tip line works well for striper on the lake too, so I might have to pick one up.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Try Spey.


Have YOU tried a spey line in the surf? If so, please post up - pics and video would be nice.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I have different plans for the OPST other than the beach. It's hard to beat a Rio Outbound short. I have several.
Most of what I'm doing off the beach now is overhand not roll casting other than get it up and out of the water. Jonah is the one that got me back interested in the switch in the surf. That 11' rod fished single handed w/a dbl haul launches a cast.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

jonasmagn said:


> The thread started on pompano line. I do not have enough experience with pompanos to have any preference, but I would use a clear intermediate line. It goes down, and then I use a shorter leader. But there are many ways to skin a cat.
> I would just like to add for clarity:
> The Skagit heads are absolutely wonderful with roll casting techniques but they are developed for river fishing. It is very hard to get the correct amount of "stick" or "anchor" for roll casting with waves being present. I would go with shooting heads (like the outbound short) and use overhead casts with a switch rod when surf fishing.


True that the Spey and switch casting techniques were born in moving water, but weren't all fly fishing techniques as well? It's easily adaptable and so much easier on your body. The nice thing is, like you said, if you want to overhead cast you can. I would argue though, that any fly casting is more difficult in waves. Learning different perry poke casts over each shoulder is where it's at to fish effectively in still water. Much of the anchor stick is a combination of line and sinktip. It's all about delivering the fly, and I prefer longer, more efficient casts if I'm fishing for hours.



60hertz said:


> Have YOU tried a spey line in the surf? If so, please post up - pics and video would be nice.


Yes. It's the only way I fish Pensacola now. I have 2 switch setups sitting in my folks' garage (6 and 8). The same combos I use for steelhead in Oregon are easily adaptable to Florida - no more aches after single-handed casting all day. Do a youtube search - plenty of videos out there.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dunt said:


> True that the Spey and switch casting techniques were born in moving water, but weren't all fly fishing techniques as well? It's easily adaptable and so much easier on your body. The nice thing is, like you said, if you want to overhead cast you can. I would argue though, that any fly casting is more difficult in waves. Learning different perry poke casts over each shoulder is where it's at to fish effectively in still water. Much of the anchor stick is a combination of line and sinktip. It's all about delivering the fly, and I prefer longer, more efficient casts if I'm fishing for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's the only way I fish Pensacola now. I have 2 switch setups sitting in my folks' garage (6 and 8). The same combos I use for steelhead in Oregon are easily adaptable to Florida - no more aches after single-handed casting all day. Do a youtube search - plenty of videos out there.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=spey+casting+in+the+surf


I don't see much surf in these videos on YouTube...no offense, but the Gulf of Mexico surf generally makes spey casting almost impossible. Almost like finding a permit charter in this area D)! 

I'm beginning to think you're just trolling on here.

Next time you come see mommy and daddy, you should make a video of you spey casting in the surf and post it up for all of us to see. If you need a cameraman, you know how to reach me.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

60hertz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=spey+casting+in+the+surf
> 
> 
> I don't see much surf in these videos on YouTube...no offense, but the Gulf of Mexico surf generally makes spey casting almost impossible. Almost like finding a permit charter in this area D)!
> ...


Yeah that Gulf of Mexico and her crushing, huge waves...It's tough to cast because of all the world class surfers who flock to catch the rides of their lives...

As far as cameras, I'm an angler, not a narcissist, but thanks anyway.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Yeah that Gulf of Mexico and her crushing, huge waves...It's tough to cast because of all the world class surfers who flock to catch the rides of their lives...
> 
> As far as cameras, I'm an angler, not a narcissist, but thanks anyway.


Dude. Now you're going to belittle us surfers too? We may not have regular surf, but we do fine with what we've got. The ankle to knee high days really make us appreciate the occasional waist or chest high swells.

The point that I'm trying to make here is that the technique required to cast a Spey line is really intended for moving water (like water moving in a river or stream) and not so much for the surf zone on along the north side of the Gulf of Mexico. True, we don't have consistent 4' - 6' (or higher) surf but even a 0.5' to 1.0' chop (which we have most days at minimum) makes Spey casting from the surf extremely difficult.

My apologies to the OP for somewhat derailing this thread; but, in my opinion I'd use the techniques recommended by others (kingfish501, daniel9829, and wtbfishin') before I'd try to Spey cast in the surf. I'm really not confident in Dunt's recommendations.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

It's definitely not the Oregon coast! I still pick my days to go. I've not been able to get a good rod load trying to throw water load cast but it definitely could be op era.
Hey Dunt send me PM when you're in the area I'd love to check out your technique for switchin' the surf!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

wtbfishin' said:


> It's definitely not the Oregon coast! I still pick my days to go. I've not been able to get a good rod load trying to throw water load cast but it definitely could be op era.
> Hey Dunt send me PM when you're in the area I'd love to check out your technique for switchin' the surf!


Me Too!!!!!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

60hertz said:


> Dude. Now you're going to belittle us surfers too? We may not have regular surf, but we do fine with what we've got. The ankle to knee high days really make us appreciate the occasional waist or chest high swells.
> 
> The point that I'm trying to make here is that the technique required to cast a Spey line is really intended for moving water (like water moving in a river or stream) and not so much for the surf zone on along the north side of the Gulf of Mexico. True, we don't have consistent 4' - 6' (or higher) surf but even a 0.5' to 1.0' chop (which we have most days at minimum) makes Spey casting from the surf extremely difficult.
> 
> My apologies to the OP for somewhat derailing this thread; but, in my opinion I'd use the techniques recommended by others (kingfish501, daniel9829, and wtbfishin') before I'd try to Spey cast in the surf. I'm really not confident in Dunt's recommendations.


Swinging a fly through a steelhead run is definitely a moving-water-required technique, 100%

However, the Perry poke, snap-T, snap-C, even double spey casts don't require moving water, just an anchor placement adjustment and a little line speed on the forward stroke... they do not require a slick water surface. 

I understand your point, but you are basing your lack of confidence on a lack of experience.

The guy asked for line opinions, and I'm just trying to help him get on some pompano. You have never even tried what I'm recommending, and obviously never will, and that's fine... but you seem to have some personal beef for reasons beyond my understanding, and you enjoy fishing forum confrontation - not my thing, brocephus. I surf, too. Tight lines.

Sean72 - do what feels good. Try different techniques and lines. Remember that practicing and learning are what keep it fun and rewarding :thumbup: !


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

wtbfishin' said:


> It's definitely not the Oregon coast! I still pick my days to go. I've not been able to get a good rod load trying to throw water load cast but it definitely could be op era.
> Hey Dunt send me PM when you're in the area I'd love to check out your technique for switchin' the surf!


Will do late summer or fall!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

h


Dunt said:


> Will do late summer or fall!


"Cowabunga" I grew up about 7 miles out of Santa Cruz Ca. and spent years chasing waves S of there all the way to Sanblas Mexico, Surfed L&Rs @ Hollister/Bixby Ranch with Nat Young in the '70 y'all know him? The gulf doesn't have much to offer after that, but the fishin' it's great :thumbsup:.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been a pretty interesting discussion really. I've used a guide's switch rod a little bit out west. It's a lot of fun and a good cast really feels sweet. If you're in the open (no overhead trees), not too worried about delicate presentation and looking for distance, then why not? In the surf, prospecting, I can see it. Might take some practice to use in surf but that's why we fly fish anyway. I probably have 20 fly rods in the basement from 6'-9', but nothing two handed. I think I'll build one for next season and try it. Great discussion. Much better than another mono vs braid, peddle vs paddle thread. You guys are great. Thanks


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

BTW does 6wt switch/spey sound about right? Any preference for length?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

TFO in their TiCrX model fly rods has an optional two handed conversion kit for their 7 & 8 wt. rods, Looks like it would be a great for our windy flats !


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice feature, but 9' of graphite is still 9' of graphite no matter how you cork it. You can also just two hand with a fighting butt. I'm pretty comfortable throwing 300gr on a 9' graphite 8wt all day long so i'm not sure a handle helps there. In this case I think that length matters. I do need to try the 300gr line on a 9' 5wt though. That ought to shoot and spey pretty well but I suspect a longer rod will be much better. Looking at the tables, a 5wt switch is the next project.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sean72 said:


> BTW does 6wt switch/spey sound about right? Any preference for length?


Yes, good start, between 10' and 12'... I have a 10'4" Beulah Platinum 6 wt. switch and find myself reaching for it over the 8 wt. Echo SR unless I'm specifically targeting fish 15# and up. Pompano are an absolute blast on the 6 wt.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah (deal) I was tempted by the 6wt you bought myself and I already had one . Just not of that caliber.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Sean72 said:


> Nice feature, but 9' of graphite is still 9' of graphite no matter how you cork it. You can also just two hand with a fighting butt. I'm pretty comfortable throwing 300gr on a 9' graphite 8wt all day long so i'm not sure a handle helps there. In this case I think that length matters. I do need to try the 300gr line on a 9' 5wt though. That ought to shoot and spey pretty well but I suspect a longer rod will be much better. Looking at the tables, a 5wt switch is the next project.


I believe the conversion kit adds 2" the rod making it an 11' two handed rod.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

lsucole said:


> I believe the conversion kit adds 2" the rod making it an 11' two handed rod.


I took at the site and it does indeed add 2'. Pretty cool, but for $200 I think I'd just get another rod. The 7/8 two hander lines are a little heavier than I want to go also. Probably needs at least 400gr to load.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I haven't fished one of these yet, but my trustworthy buddy says he loves them... http://echoflyfishing.com/project/ohs/


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

On the original question: Supremehair and I fish the beaches for pomps often. He prefers a full intermediate line in anything but slick calm. I use intermediate tip whenever I can, but the full intermediate usually out performs intermediate tip and both out-fish WF Floating - except on those rare, slick calm days. We also catch most pomps in 5-7' of water on the outside slope of the sandbar. We both use 10' rods, the extra length helps to get the line out of the water: 7 & 8wt. We've got a buddy who uses a switch rod effectively in the surf, up to moderate fishing conditions.


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I agree with you 60hertz. I have a battery of fly rods, including a 6/7 wt Reddington and a 9/10 Beulah switch rod and the wind, waves and current conditions anywhere in NW Florida have kicked my butt numerous times when I attempt to use those rods.

I'm usually fine with a single hand 8 or 9 wt and more often than not I will catch pomps and flounder and the usual Biloxi tarpon but it's pretty tough to use shooting heads in waves.

As much as I love fly fishing the salt I'm willing to try anything but switch and spey rods are not always the best tool for the job.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Started off on pompano lines - now we are discussing single handed or two handed rods. Quite another beast so I start a new thread


----------

